# Huawei EchoLife HG520b Orginal Firmware Needed



## midohamadah (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

Please I would like to have the original firmware for the router Huawei EchoLife HG520b. Because I am really impressed by it and would like to purchase one bu he problem is that here in Alexandria, Egypt the only provider of this router is on e of the major ISP's namely TEData. TEData has edited the firmware of the router to be compatible with its service only by limiting the username to its domain [ie: adding an obligatory *quot;@tedata.net.eg*quot;]. Hence only TEData clients can use it.










Even though I am currently a client of TEData but I would like to have the freedom of using the router that I purchased with any ISP of my choice.So I am requesting from your company if it is possible to send me a copy of the Original Firmware and of the TEData Firmware [in case something goes wrong] compatible with the version shown in the attached picture and please if its possible I need the user manual of this router.

For accuracy these are the details of my modem router.











Thank you in advance for your help and assistance.


----------



## CTMURTHY (Oct 28, 2014)

have you got solutions to your problem
I also moved out of egypt
I also like to have the original firmware installed in my rrouter
pl help


----------

